# My ride for your ride.



## grateful fish (May 26, 2016)

I am stuck working in Channelview for the next two weeks and I have a three day weekend with nothing to do. I am from California and I am looking to trade some California boat time for some Texas boat time. I will help pay for gas and expenses in exchange for a guided fishing tour. I have no gear as I flew into town on business. 
I am willing to trade a day of fishing in the Houston area for a day in Southern California. 
I have a 14 foot Gregor aluminum bay boat and i will take you fishing in Newport or San Diego Bay in California if you want to go off shore or hit the islands I have access to a 28' SeaRay. Either way I will provide all of the gear and boat.for a California fishing adventure.Let me know if this is something you are interested in.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

